# Passport Retained at Sharjah Airport - UID Duplication issue on Dubai Resident Visa



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

Dear All,

UID is Unique Identification Number listed on Dubai RESIDENT VISA STAMP on your passport.

My passport was retained at sharjah airport immigration since the UID number duplicates with some other person in UAE, 

though I have stayed for 3 years now in UAE and have traveled in and out of UAE.. this is first time they retained my passport..

Has any of you faced this issue.. and how did you get it sorted ..

please update..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I'd take a copy of your passport to Dubai Immigration and ask there.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

shenoybits said:


> Dear All,
> 
> UID is Unique Identification Number listed on Dubai RESIDENT VISA STAMP on your passport.
> 
> ...



Did you not get any instructions from the officials on what you should do next? Did you just leave the airport without asking any questions? (?)


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Last Activity: 27th August 2016 05:11 PM

Ah yes, another one, turns up, first post, asks for advice, never seen again.


----------



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

Edino said:


> Did you not get any instructions from the officials on what you should do next? Did you just leave the airport without asking any questions? (?)


I was provided with a Receipt Note to meet dubai immig for necessary correction in system and get back the passport.. 

it seems the UID (Unique ID number in my VISA) matches with some other person in Abu Dhabi .. if they key in the UID.. some other person name and photo comes..

but it has been over 2 weeks now visiting Dubai Immig.. still havent got the passport back since they want inputs from Abu Dhabi Immig on this..

Hence wanted to know if any others had similar problem.... and what was the outcome..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't have any advice on this, but very strange. The whole point of a UID is that there should be no duplication. 
My advice is to be persistent. If you need to travel overseas, for example, are you expected to wait indefinitely?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

omar92 said:


> Don't have any advice on this, but very strange. The whole point of a UID is that there should be no duplication.
> My advice is to be persistent. If you need to travel overseas, for example, are you expected to wait indefinitely?


Never heard of fraud?

Perhaps the UID was used as a fraudulent pp and the OP has the real one (or it could be the other way around). Kudos to immigration for spotting this. If you're truly innocent you have nothing to fear.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Never heard of fraud?
> 
> Perhaps the UID was used as a fraudulent pp and the OP has the real one (or it could be the other way around). Kudos to immigration for spotting this. If you're truly innocent you have nothing to fear.


My understanding was that UIDs are all electronically linked to a database run by the Interior Ministry. The OP landed at SHJ, went to passport control, and the person there, upon scanning the barcode, found 2 persons listed under the same file number. 
I have heard of cases where people obtain passports of other countries by fraud (which are then used to travel to the UAE on valid visas), of people manipulating documentation (and more) to obtain a UAE visa/residency, or of people forging UAE visas and giving them to banks etc. Was not aware people were now able to manipulate the central immigration database.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If OP still has any of their original visa and ID application paperwork (we still have all of ours!) - it would be worth checking the UID number on these papers against that on the passport and ID card.
It could be a transposition error when the visa was printed and stamped into the passport and the correct number might be on the paperwork.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

Have traced my old Emirates ID registration application form (Dt. May 2014), the UID or Unified Number mentioned in the Emirates ID application form and my current live dubai residence visa stamp on passport are SAME.

But when the immigration person types my UID in the system, some other person (from Abu Dhabi) his name and photo comes in their system. 

Now Dubai Immigration office has sent a note to Abu Dhabi Immigration on the same...
But it has been 3 weeks now ans still issue is not resolves and my PASSPORT with Dubai Immig office.

I have been asked to wait till Dubai Immig will call be , once they get feedback from Abu Dhabi Immig.

Has any one faced similar situation / experience of UID duplication...


----------



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

Dear Sir,

Have traced my old Emirates ID registration application form (Dt. May 2014), the UID or Unified Number mentioned in the Emirates ID application form and my current live dubai residence visa stamp on passport are SAME.

But when the immigration person types my UID in the system, some other person (from Abu Dhabi) his name and photo comes in their system. 

Now Dubai Immigration office has sent a note to Abu Dhabi Immigration on the same...
But it has been 3 weeks now ans still issue is not resolves and my PASSPORT with Dubai Immig office.

I have been asked to wait till Dubai Immig will call be , once they get feedback from Abu Dhabi Immig.

Has any one faced similar situation / experience of UID duplication...


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

shenoybits said:


> Have traced my old Emirates ID registration application form (Dt. May 2014), the UID or Unified Number mentioned in the Emirates ID application form and my current live dubai residence visa stamp on passport are SAME.
> 
> But when the immigration person types my UID in the system, some other person (from Abu Dhabi) his name and photo comes in their system.
> 
> ...


I think its just a technical issue, perhaps due to a database replication issue. No fraud, just a technical issue. Keep contacting the immigration and work yourself to the highest levels. You probably stuck at the first line people who basically do nothing in such case; try to get in contact with the captain, or any higher level person. Fill an official complaint. If that does not work, turn to your embassy; ultimately media if nobody listens. It is not acceptable anyone takes your passport if you are innocent.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

shenoybits said:


> Has any one faced similar situation / experience of UID duplication...


YES. The issue was between RAK and Dubai in that case and it was eventually resolved only with the intervention of someone extremely high up. Unlike your case where Sharjah immigration released you but retained the passport, nobody in RAK Immigration wanted to take a decision to resolve the issue and the poor person spent a couple of nights sleeping on a bench in RAK Airport until it was eventually sorted out.

You need to go to the immigration office and insist on speaking to someone who can find a solution to your problem. If you make no progress at one office, try another. Keep at it until someone takes ownership of the case. Dubai immigration is more likely to get you results than either Sharjah or AD in my experience.


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

I will do my best to avoid travelling from that airport, several times our employees got stuck with several issues like "similar names, uid number, etc"


----------



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

*Received my Passport Back..*

I received my passport back from Dubai immigration office yesterday.. 

But was said to come after 2 days to check the system entries are corrected.. fro a FINAL Check.. since it take 48 hours to effect in their system..

The issue i understand now is that 2 different UID number (one mine and one some other Abu Dhabi Resident's) was linked to my Dubai Residence Visa File number..

And if they type my Visa File Number.. the other guys Name and Photo was popping in the immig system.. but all other details were as per my visa and my passport details only in the immigration record..

Hope the issues is completed sorted by tomorrow in their system.. will check and confirm..


----------



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

*Received my Passport Back.. But system record correction not done yet..*

Its annoying..
They gave back my passport .. and asked to come after 2 days to get the system updated / corrected..

But after 2 days also... My residence Visa file in their system has 2 UID records linked.. One mine and one some other guy under Abu Dhabi Immigration..

Dubai immig says we are following up with Abu Dhabi Immig.. it will be done.. and shall call me once done..

Till then they have asked me not to travel..

But this issue is not ending.. very upset on this..

This process has gone over 6 weeks now.. since i landed in sharjah on 11 Aug 2016.. 

i have commitments to travel to QATAR.. but not able to proceed since one month now..

If some one can advice on the way forward..


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

shenoybits said:


> Its annoying..
> They gave back my passport .. and asked to come after 2 days to get the system updated / corrected..
> 
> But after 2 days also... My residence Visa file in their system has 2 UID records linked.. One mine and one some other guy under Abu Dhabi Immigration..
> ...


Hi,
If it were me - I would be heading to Abu Dhabi - to sort it out at the "source"
Cheers
Steve


----------



## shenoybits (Aug 27, 2016)

*Issue Sorted..*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If it were me - I would be heading to Abu Dhabi - to sort it out at the "source"
> Cheers
> Steve


With the help of our PRO from Abu Dhabi we could followup continuously and get the Visa Data corrected in their system from Ministry of Interiors, Abu Dhabi..

The issue got resolved after 6 weeks now..

Feeling happy and relieved..

Thanks


----------



## AaP (May 29, 2021)

Hi, how long did it take to get the passport back? The same issue with my daughter's passport.


shenoybits said:


> Have traced my old Emirates ID registration application form (Dt. May 2014), the UID or Unified Number mentioned in the Emirates ID application form and my current live dubai residence visa stamp on passport are SAME.
> 
> But when the immigration person types my UID in the system, some other person (from Abu Dhabi) his name and photo comes in their system.
> 
> ...


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

AaP said:


> Hi, how long did it take to get the passport back? The same issue with my daughter's passport.


This is an old thread


----------

